# New Bosch MRC23EVSK or 1617EVSPK



## steffen707 (Feb 14, 2012)

Well I'm soon going to buy my first router. I have used one a few times and after playing around with the controls of the dewalt and bosch at lowes, I liked the bosch better. It sounds like the 1617 series is a pretty well reguarded router, but they just came out with this new MRC23. It is $100 more, but has a lot of enhancements over the 1617.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

Well, I haven't used the MRC23, but I have the 1617. From what I have read about the MRC23, it isn't worth the extra money for what I do. Sure, the new power switch is nice and it has about .08 more HP (2.25 vs 2.33) and LED lighting, but other than that, I can't see where it could be any better than the 1617.

The prices are somewhat closer than when I bought my 1617 (which is now over $30 more than what I paid), but it's still a big difference in price. You can buy some new router bits or heck, even a little Bosch Colt to go along with the 1617 for just a few dollars more.

As for the 1617, I can't argue with it. It's a great router. I have a PC 690 (great router also) and had a Skil, but it's really hard to compare either to the 1617… it just feels solid, well-made, and powerful.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

The MRC23 is bigger, heavier, and is ill-suited for use in a router table (collet doesn't extend above table so bit changes are a pain). The 1617 has good reviews, but for my money it is the Dewalt 618 because the bases are easier to change. 
Good luck with your purchase


----------



## steffen707 (Feb 14, 2012)

I didn't know the mrc23 couldn't extend above the table.

Does the 1617 extende above the table?


----------



## mark4345 (Oct 7, 2011)

I agree with Doss. I also have the 1617 and have used it for years, its a great router. I haven't had any problems with mine. I have even used it for raised panel bits, and it had no trouble spinning a bit of that size, i did take a couple passes through with the stock but it cut no problem.

Yes the 1617 can extend above the table

The biggest complaint i see is people who cant change the base easily. I dont see this as a problem….there are 2 arrows one on the motor and one on the base…line them up when you start sliding them together and there is never a problem.

Its really a matter of preference, i personally dont see the extra $100 worth the cost for a few nicer features


----------



## mveach (Nov 16, 2011)

Keep us posted on the MRC I wonder if the contacts getting dirty will be a problem or not.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

+1 for the 1617.
Great router, very smooth running.


----------



## JSOvens (Nov 12, 2013)

Thought I'd chime in about Doss' comment. It isn't necessarily 0.08 HP higher, it is 3 amps higher in power. At 15 amps, this is the highest power available in a router. Most other models of this rating are advertised as 3-3.25 HP. I suspect Bosch is just being a little bit more realistic with the HP rating in this case.

I've taken a look at the MRC23 in stores (I'm also toying with the idea of buying a new router), and another feature I think looks quite useful is the afterlock fine adjustment available on the plunge router (i.e. you can micro-adjust the depth after the plunge lock has been engaged a la the Triton series).


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have Bosch 1619 mounted in a table. It is too heavy to use otherwise, in my opinion. It works well for me in the table.


----------



## MJCD (Nov 28, 2011)

I have the MRC23, and it's a very good router.

However, I find the extra umph! that you get from 12 amps to 15 amps isn't effective in either a table-mounted or handheld mode. Simply, you shouldn't be pushing a cut that requires this much power. Prior to the MRC23, I was a Porter-Cable believer (the 890 series); thinking that I needed more (than 12 amps), I purchased the Bosch - effortless power, good ergonomics - heavy. In my view, the Bosch line-up is quite superior to the current Porter-Cables; probably superior to all but the uber-over-priced Festool. Still, get the 12 amp Bosch - unless you absolutely, positively need 15 amps - and then question why you reached that conclusion.
MJCD


----------



## lsiberian (Dec 17, 2013)

I've had the 1617 for about 5 years and I got it from CPO. I've had zero issues with it. The Dust Collection attachments are a good addition for my work.

For bits I always use Whiteside.

I've had zero issues swapping bases.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

I like how a near 2 year old thread came back to life. I could have sworn I read this thread when I was debating between the Bosch 1617 and the Dewalt DW618 as my 1.5 year old daughter's fathers day present for me 6 months ago…


----------



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

I do have a 1617, simply love it. I use it quite often either on a table or free hand. Never had any issue changing base or any issue at all. I did use 1500 wet sand paper to "polish" a little bit the inside of the base at first, Bosch customer service recommended that when I did call them to get more information. It has plenty of power for what I do.

Ask yourself the question if a LED and a tiny bit of "theoretical" more power (that you might never use) are worth an extra $100. If so go for it, if not stick to the 1617. With the extra money you can get their deluxe guide (worth the money) and the template adapter guide (RA1126) if you ever want to use a guide bushing. And you will need the adapter RA1100 if you ever want to use PC style bushing.

Good luck, have fun and play safe with your machine.

edit: did not notice that was an "ancient" post


----------



## starblazer (Jun 13, 2014)

hey guys!

new here.

i know this is an old post, but just wondering if the mrc23 router has a "built-in" lifting mechanism…whereas with the 1617, you would have to purchase a "lift" accessory?

also, i have read in places that the mrc23 doesn't extend enough above the table surface, making it difficult (and time consuming) to change bits.

is this true?

also, what tables (offset) are compatible with the mrc23, if you don't build your own?

any help would be appreciated!

cheers,

star.


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

The mrc23 does have above table adjustment, and the NEWER 1617's do, too. I can't speak to bit changing, because mine hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## starblazer (Jun 13, 2014)

thanks so much for the response db!

that is good to know. from my research, i have come to believe that the mrc23 is more suitable for hand work-and the 1617 is more suited for table work. the simple reason is that the body of the 1617 is much more compatible with tables-and you can even buy a 50 buck mount for it.

let me know if you agree. obviously, both are awesome for both hand or table; but, the 1617 just seems easier to swap.

one question remains: if the new 1617s are adjustable (like the mrc23)...what the heck is going on in this picture:

http://www.amazon.ca/Bosch-RA1165-Under-Table-Router-Above-Table/dp/B0007VHPFK/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1402695553&sr=8-10&keywords=bosch+router



cheers,

star.


----------



## starblazer (Jun 13, 2014)

also, one point to consider is voltage/amperage.

in my area…the bigger motor of the mrc23 would most likely push the wiring too hard.

i am pretty sure the 1617 draws less power. fewer amps.

this may be an issue to consider for some people. irrelevant (obviously) for others.

cheers,

star.


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

*starblazer*- the RA1165 Under-Table Router Base used to be necessary on the older 1617 fixed base routers, but it's now included in the Bosch 1617EVSPK kit. Just check before you buy, since there are some older 1617 kits still floating around out there. Yes, Bosch is still selling the adjustable base for those who might need it, but you wouldn't.

I think the mrc23 may be a little more unwieldy simply because of the size of the router, but that hasn't put me off.

As far as the power ratings go, Bosch decided to be more accurate with their ratings than most other manufacturers. Most manufactures are calling their 15 amp routers 3 HP (which they're not). Bosch decided not to do that, and listed the mrc23 as only 2.3 HP. I'll trust Bosch to be more honest in this instance. I believe the mrc23 is equivalent to the other 15 amp routers out there, as far as horsepower. The mrc23 is my choice, but it is more expensive than the 1617. Only you know what you want to do, and which one to choose.


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

If that's a consideration, you might want to go with the 12 amp 1617, rather than the 15 amp 23. You win either way: they're both great routers.


----------



## starblazer (Jun 13, 2014)

hey db,

thanks for the tips. i am really new to all this stuff.

not sure where you are from. i am from toronto, canada.

the 1617 is actually MORE expensive here!

check it out:

http://www.amazon.ca/Bosch-1617EVSPK-4-Horsepower-Variable-Collets/dp/B00005RHPD/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1402696182&sr=8-1&keywords=bosch+router

vs.

http://www.amazon.ca/Bosch-MRC23EVSK-Modular-Router-System/dp/B002LASDGA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1402696182&sr=8-2&keywords=bosch+router

this is part of the reason i am conflicted about which to get.

by the way, i didn't know that the under-table accessory came with the 1617 kit! that's pretty sweet.

just to clarify: that's the doodad in the link i posted above?

ack…i know that the mrc23 is better; but, it will be a real hassle for me to be fastening/unfastening the base…as i will be switching often between hand/table tasks.

decisions. decisions.

if the mrc23 came with a similar under-table brace…i would get it for sure.

as far as i know (incredibly) bosch has no plan to make one.


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

*Star* just to be open about it, I just had to cancel my order for the mrc23 (sorry, Amazon). One of my girls is in a bind, so that's where the money goes…for now.


----------



## starblazer (Jun 13, 2014)

i totally understand.

you are one of the good ones, db.


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Well, thank you, Star. There are a whole lot of good people here on LJ's, though, that are pretty helpful


----------

